

Is Docker ready for production? Feedbacks of a 2 weeks hands on - ptype
https://t37.net/is-docker-ready-for-production-feedbacks-of-a-2-weeks-hands-on.html

======
e40
I'm disappointed that this post didn't get more comments. I can't tell how
real the criticism is.

------
SlipperySlope
Someone solving these problems will have a product in great demand.

